# Are outdoor Branson resort pools open in April?



## littlestar (May 30, 2006)

We may visit Branson next year and was wondering when most resorts open up their outdoor pools? Also, when does Silver Dollar City open - in the spring?


----------



## JLB (May 30, 2006)

That is a question that has never come up.  Swimming outdoors in April is not in great demand here.  Call specific resorts and ask, or pick one with a nice indoor pool.  If you need help, let me know.

SDC open is March, for a period they call Family Spring Break.  This is the second year they have done that and it is very busy with high school kids.  We went with Topeka Tom and Barb on a Sunday, and there were thousands of kids there, lined up to go the the church services in the amphitheater.  They had a service every hour that morning.

At least we got to the train ride before it got busy.

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/


----------



## JLB (May 30, 2006)

Now that I read your ownerships, I see that you have already picked your resort.   

April is a beautiful time here.

Back to swimming, we swam in the lake for the first time this year last Friday.


----------



## littlestar (May 30, 2006)

Thanks.  

I didn't know if it was starting to warm up in April or not in Branson. We had an unusually warm April in Indianapolis this year. But our swimming pools around town usually don't open up until Memorial Day weekend in Indy.

Yes, we bought an EOY at Horizons Branson. We're excited to go check out what we bought. From the pictures, we thought it reminded us a little of Disney's Wilderness Lodge. The shape of the outdoor pool with the rock landscaping.


----------



## Steve (May 30, 2006)

I was at Horizons in Branson for Easter week last month.  Despite record breaking highs in the mid 90s, the outdoor pool was not open.  The resort does have a nice indoor pool which was open (of course).

Horizons by Marriott is a very nice resort.  I think you will be pleased with your purchase.

Steve


----------



## littlestar (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, Steve. We're really excited about the purchase. It's our first purchase outside of Disney Vacation Club. We really like the idea of being able to drive in eight hours or less instead of fly. Gives us another option for vacations without having to buy flights. 

My whole family plays bluegrass and old time music (banjo, guitar, mandolin), so I may have to time our visit to a bluegrass festival.


----------



## JLB (May 30, 2006)

It does have a nice clubhouse and pool area.  Branson is known for it's nice resorts.  There is something big going in next to the Marriott sales center down on the road, but I didn't see what it is.

Now that I think about it, we have been in a unit and it was nice, too.  I consider Horizons to be _timeshare light_, but I don't know what it doesn't have that other resorts do.  II didn't have much of a presence in Branson for a long time, and Marriott helps that out.

SDC is in Bluegrass and BBQ Days now and the Festival of American Music and Crafts is mostly Bluegrass.  There is also a regular Cajun group that performs in the River area.  I didn't think I was Cajun fan, but their music and fun-having is really contagious.

Bluegrass & BBQ  May 13 through June 4 
(Open Daily)

National Kids' Fest   June 9 through August 20 
(Open Daily) 

Southern Gospel Picnic Days  August 31 through September 10 
(Open Daily) 

Festival of American Music & Crafts  September 14 through October 28 
(Open Wednesdays through Sundays) 

An Old Time Christmas November 4 through December 30 
(Open Wednesdays through Sundays through December 3. Open Thursdays through Sundays December 7 through 23. Open Daily December 26 through 30.)


----------



## littlestar (May 30, 2006)

Thanks. I definitely will try to time a visit with the bluegrass and barbecue if we can.


----------



## wackymother (May 30, 2006)

I grew up in Missouri, and if outdoor pools are open in April, then all I can say is global warming is really taking hold. Brrrr!


----------



## littlestar (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I know Branson is farther south and more west than Indiana, but I didn't know when it really starts to warm up compared to central Indiana. It looks like it's sitting pretty close to the Arkansas state line.


----------



## JLB (May 31, 2006)

We're just a few miles (like 6 maybe) from Blue Eye, which has both a Missouri and an Arkansas side.  Sometimes we drive to AR, park, and walk back to MO to eat lunch.   

We also have property on the Eleven Point River about 150 miles east of here, near Mammoth Springs, AR.  From our river place it is just around the bend and alittle way and you are in AR, with different boating and fishing laws.  And you better be legal because it is a scenic riverway and gets patroled pretty heavy.

We used to come to Indiana several times a year, to do the Country Folk Art shows at the Fairgrounds.  Some of our closest friends, Branson lovers, and summer visitors with us, live in Elkhart.

I spent the Bicentennial summer in West Lafayette, went to the Indy 500, and did a lot of Indiana stuff.  I have always like Indiana and it has always been good to me.

Don't forget to get ahold of me when you come this way.  We get together with out Internet friends for boatrides, Silver Dollar City, golf, a show, lunch or dinner.  We had guests last week, some coming this week, and yesterday heard from another making mid-June plans.  I believe the latter said they are sharing a unit with Internet friends from Florida.



			
				littlestar said:
			
		

> It looks like it's sitting pretty close to the Arkansas state line.


----------



## julle (May 31, 2006)

wackymother said:
			
		

> I grew up in Missouri, and if outdoor pools are open in April, then all I can say is global warming is really taking hold. Brrrr!




Not necessary. Big Cedar keep Devils Pool heated during the winter from other heat sources than Global Warming.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2006)

Westgate's Emerald Pointe alsop has a good sized heated indoor pool. Fairfield Branson does also, but their outdoor pools are not open until Mem day.


----------



## JLB (Jun 1, 2006)

Come to think of it, we did meet someone there for lunch earlier this year, and there were people using that pool.

I thought they were crazy.



			
				julle said:
			
		

> Not necessary. Big Cedar keep Devils Pool heated during the winter from other heat sources than Global Warming.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> We may visit Branson next year and was wondering when most resorts open up their outdoor pools? Also, when does Silver Dollar City open - in the spring?



We enjoy Branson in April/May. Not to busy and the weather is still cool enough to get out and enjoy things without melting. I can't say I've seen many outdoor pools getting used until late May or early June. Traditionally the outdoor pools open up on Memorial day but, it can still be pretty chilly to use them.

We've exchanged into Horizon's in Branson a few times and I have several pictures of the resort and a 2 bedroom LO unit if you'd like to see them. They're at http://community.webshots.com/album/232764301ETsCZc


----------



## littlestar (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------

